# [OT]Tworca Gentoo przechodzi na ciemna strone mocy

## ketjow

Tworca Gentoo, Daniel Robbins bedzie pracowal w Microsoft!!

http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/06/13/2137239.shtml?tid=109&tid=106

Jak to ktos napisal juz na off-the-wall:

W tym tygodniu staly sie bardzo dziwne rzeczy:

- Apple zmienil procesory na Intela..

- Debian wypuscil nowa wersje..

- Daniel Robbins przeszedl do M$

 :Very Happy: 

co wy o tym myslicie? Ja rozumiem, ze musi pracowac - ale czemu w MS?? Czemu nie poszedl np. do IBM, albo do firmy ktora jest nastawiona bardziej pozytywnie do linuxa i oss ?? :/

----------

## univac^

ehh  :Neutral: , czekam na porządne portage na windowsa  :Razz: 

----------

## Strus

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Tworca Gentoo, Daniel Robbins bedzie pracowal w Microsoft!!

 

Właśnie miałem o tym napisac jak zobaczyłe na głównej stronie gentoo.org http://www.gentoo.org/news/20050613-drobbins.xml to aż mnie zatkało.

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W tym tygodniu staly sie bardzo dziwne rzeczy:
> 
> - Apple zmienil procesory na Intela..
> ...

 

Nie wiem co w 2 jest dzwine no ale dwie pozostałe są...

----------

## Polin

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czemu nie poszedl np. do IBM, albo do firmy ktora jest nastawiona bardziej pozytywnie do linuxa i oss ?? :/

 

Widac Microsoft zaoferowal wiecej pieniazkow, to chyba oczywiste?

----------

## Strus

Zastanawia mnie po co Microsoft sciąga takich ludzi do siebie? No bo przecież nie po to by lepiej zrozumieć Open Source jak to napisano w tej notce.. Wie ktoś może? ehh..

----------

## grzewho

ja kliknąłem "mi tam wisi". jego sprawa gdzie pracuje

----------

## ketjow

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Zastanawia mnie po co Microsoft sciąga takich ludzi do siebie? No bo przecież nie po to by lepiej zrozumieć Open Source jak to napisano w tej notce.. Wie ktoś może? ehh..

 tez czytalem, i nie wiem co to znaczy "zrozumiec open source". Przeciez to nie jest zadna tajemnica, wszystko jest otwarte na swiat, mozna sledzic tworzenie aplikacji, ogladac kod...

Mysle ze takich ludzi biora raczej z innego powodu - bo sa dobrzy. Lepiej zatrudnic goscia o ktorym sie slyszalo i widzialo jego efekty pracy, niz kogos "z ulicy"..

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm moze po to zeby zrozumiec Open-source i moc je wykonczyc ? :>

----------

## Strus

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Hmm moze po to zeby zrozumiec Open-source i moc je wykonczyc ? :>

 

Hmm IMHO to nie wykonalne, no ale. Tak propo to słyszeliście, o najnowszym Office M$ i podyktowanym mu w zasadzie przez OOo otwartym formatem zapisu w XML-u ? Unia się wkurzyła i jak M$ chce sprzedawać Office w Europie to format musi być otwary  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrto

Dynda mi i powiewa to gdzie on pracuje. Trzeba mu życzyc powodzenia w nowej pracy.

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (14:53:50) Krakoviak: wpiszesz emegre cos tam
> 
> (14:53:5 Krakoviak: a on Ci poprawi do Xp zainstaluje
> ...

 

Fragment mojej rozmowy ze znajomym.. heh...

----------

## mrto

Albo Longhorn bedzie miał aplikacje "Winmerge"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ketjow

a moze on po prostu bedzie pracowal nad tym: 

http://mslinux.org

 :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

Na jego miejscu gdybym otrzymał taką oferte nawet bym się nie wachał, trzeba myśleć o sobie  :Wink: 

Pzdr, rash.

----------

## vArDo

Moim zdaniem sie zgodzil, zeby rozbic M$ od srodka  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja słyszałem, że ostatnio MS został rozbity na dwie frakcję - starzy (wszyscy ich znamy) i nowi - Ci chcą zmian (porządnej dokumentacji, otwartych pomysłów, dokładnych, sprecyzowanych interfejsów itp.) - przykładem ich prac jest na przykład technologia .NET, która ma szanse stać się jakimś przełomem w walce Windows vs. Linux.

Założę się, że bohater tego wątka będzie należał do tej drugiej frakcji :]

----------

## endel

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ja sďż˝yszaďż˝em, ďż˝e ostatnio MS zostaďż˝ rozbity na dwie frakcjďż˝ - starzy (wszyscy ich znamy) i nowi - Ci chcďż˝ zmian (porzďż˝dnej dokumentacji, otwartych pomysďż˝ďż˝w, dokďż˝adnych, sprecyzowanych interfejsďż˝w itp.) - przykďż˝adem ich prac jest na przykďż˝ad technologia .NET, ktďż˝ra ma szanse staďż˝ siďż˝ jakimďż˝ przeďż˝omem w walce Windows vs. Linux.
> 
> Zaďż˝oďż˝ďż˝ siďż˝, ďż˝e bohater tego wďż˝tka bďż˝dzie naleďż˝aďż˝ do tej drugiej frakcji :]

 

Dokladnie - nie ma co demonizowac, moze to pierwszy krok do pojednania?  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

On nie jest pierwszą osobą związaną z Linuxem, która współpracuje z M$.

Życzę mu powodzenia i dobrych zarobków.

----------

## flakusiek

nie kumam go , troche szkoda...ale mam to gdzies

PS. ten mslinux to chyba był jakis zart co nie ?

----------

## Zwierzak

Najbardziej zdiwiła mnie ta 2 wiadomośc ttzn że Debian wypuścił nową wersje. A co do twórcy Gentoo to naprwde tragedia! Ale może specjalnie tam idze aby podpatrzec kod windowsa i wiedziec jakie rozwiazania wkleic do linuksa  :Razz: 

----------

## TAXIarz

IMO wszyscy piszą Open Source fajny "ruch wolnego oprogramowania", 

mówią: "R. Stellman jest moim Bogiem", ale  każdy jednak mysli o kasie - 

szczególnie w Polsce.Last edited by TAXIarz on Tue Jun 14, 2005 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qermit

 *TAXIarz wrote:*   

> R. Stellman jest moim Bogiem

 Fajnie masz  :Laughing:  Bo moim Bogiem jest Bóg

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Przypominam ze juz raz Gentoo zaliczyl "koniec" kiedy to drobbins oglosil odejscie ze stanowiska Chief Architecta. Teraz mamy to samo jak przechodzi do M$.

Byle by tylko nie przeszkadzal a wydaje mi sie ze nie zrobilby tego projektowi ktoremu poswiecil tyle zycia. Jezeli jest inaczej to swiat paczek binarnych juz nas ogarnal bezpowrotnie i pozostaje tylko 

emerge -pv notepad.exe  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem sie zgodzil, zeby rozbic M$ od srodka 

 

Dobre, dobre ;-)

----------

## brodi

 :Shocked:  Nooo.. lekki szok.. ale co mi tam.. byle mu dobrze płacili :]

----------

## fallow

mnie tam to totalnie wisi , z reszta projekt gentoo zyje od dawna wlasnym zyciem a nie zyciem D.Robbinsa.  :Smile:  ja na pewno wybralbym to gdzie dobrze placa  :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Mihashi

Nie podoba mi się ta skala odpowiedzi. Jak sądzę do procentach "mi tam wisi" oznacza "niech robi co chce" (a nie "nie mam zdania" co byłoby bardziej logiczne). Brak w niej opcji: "Niech żyje V kolumna!"

Pomijając oczywiste, pragmatyczne względy dla których można pracować w Microsoft (cash), wyobrażam sobie, że człowiek miary drobbinsa, odnajduje w swojej nowej pracy pole do realizacji swoich długoletnich ideałów. I naprawdę nie wiem co może być złego w tym, że Microsoft najwyraźniej - może jego rękami - otworzy się bardziej  na Open Source. Tak, czy owak musi - lepiej, żeby udział w tym mieli hardcorowi, wizyjni Linuksiarze jak drobbins, niż tylko prawnicy  :Smile:  Chyba tylko bezrefleksyjna niechęć do Microsoftu, w tym w szczególności obawa, że mogłby stać się mniej zły i niedobry, może przemawiać za głosowaniem na opcję typu 'Hańba"

----------

## argasek

Mam mieszane uczucia odnośnie tej decyzji.  :Confused:  Z jednej strony za coś jeść trzeba, z drugiej, czy trzeba jeść za kasę od M$? Chyba nie.

----------

## rzezioo

 *Quote:*   

>  Czemu nie poszedl np. do IBM

  hmmm... przyklad swietny... nie wiem czy ktos slyszal jak wyglada praca w IBM bo ja jak uslyszlaem od kolesi ktory zna Czajke ktory tam pracowla jakis czas to po prostu huknalem... na przyklad zamiast dopisac jedno polecenie w SQL zeby wyswietlane na ich stronie jakiejs modlel kompow byly wyswietlane posortowane wedlug ceny to to leci na inny serwer na ktorym jest sortowanie  :Laughing:  a z tego co slyszalem zadna firma nie dba o swoich pracownikow tak jak microsoft. panowie idealy idealami a zarobic tez trzeba cos w zyciu  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Jak brzmi stare przysłowie studenckie: " światłem z lodówki się nie najesz"  :Smile:  Chociaż jest pare rzeczy których sie nie powinno robić, to nie uważam żeby praca dla M$ była aż taką hańbą. To że wyjdzie stamtąd z ciutkie skrzywioną psyche to inna sprawa...  :Smile: 

Gentoo w roku 2010?:

bash# emerge gentoo-sources -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r10  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 250 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/nt-kernel  +bugs -doc -security (-optimize) 1 GB

----------

## waltharius

ale chyba praca dla MS uniemozliwi mu pisanie czegokolwiek innego niz dla MS bo tam chyba zakazuja swoim pracownikom pisac oprogramowanie nie dla MS, Musi wszsytko przejsc przez MS. Tak slyszalem ale moze sie myle.

----------

## dimril

a jesliby nawet gentoo upadlo (w co bardzo watpie) to do czego wam blizej - 'zwykly' linux czy free/open bsd? czy to dzisiaj ma jakies wieksze znaczenie?

----------

## waltharius

Gentoo nie upadnie bo zbyt wiele ludzi jest w nie zaangazowanych a chyba nie odnowtowuje sie ostatnio zadnych migracji czy ucieczek developerow Gentoo??

No chyba ze o czyms nie wiem hehe.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Daniel Robbins odchodzi z Microsoftu! Chyba nie było aż tak fajnie...

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39252292,00.htm

Pozostaje tylko życzyć powodzenia w nowej pracy!   :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

Teraz moze byc tylko lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Czy ja wiem. Nie wraca z powrotem do Gentoo.

----------

## kfiaciarka

No i własnie wraca. Jednak ludzie z MS to sie nei dają rozwijac:D

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Nie wraca do projektu Gentoo:

http://www.di.com.pl/news/12819,1.html

----------

## TAXIarz

 *dimril wrote:*   

> a jesliby nawet gentoo upadlo(...) linux czy free/open bsd? czy to dzisiaj ma jakies wieksze znaczenie?

 

Oczywiście, że ma. 

Choć BSD i GNU/Linux korzysta 

z tej samej puli oprogramowania(prawie), to kernel BSD, a kernel

Linux, to dwie różne rzeczy, nie mówiąc już o licencjach

Licencja BSD, a GPL. 

Zresztą BSD tak szybko się nie rozwija, 

jak kernel Linuksa. Zauważ, że we FreeBSD od serii 5(albo 4?), 

support dla AGP, to była jakaś nowość itd.

Stąd itotne, aby GNU/Linux Gentoo nie upadło, choć

Linus T. sam mówił w wywiadzie, że uważa, iż rozwój

hardware doprowadzi kod źródłowy kernela 

do końcowego punktu.

----------

## Gabrys

Poszedłem do roboty. Miałem zajmować się pehapcem, ale wyszło, że trzeba przerzucić dane z jednego portalu w .NET Nuke'u do drugiego na innej wersji Nuke'a.

Sprawa wygląda jak dla mnie prosto: export -> przemielenie, żeby było zgodne -> import

Jak zagadałem w ten sposób do ludzi, którzy się zajmują ASP (inne cudo Microsoftu), to im oczy wyszły "jak eksport", co "import"?

Produkty Microsoftu nie uczą myślenia. Do SQL-a jest jeden promowany klient i do tego kiepski. Nie chciałbym pracować dla Microsoftu za żadną forsę (no chyba, że bym gdzie indziej nie mógł) Chyba, że popracować z rok i mieć forsy do końca życia.

Co do twórcy Gentoo, to może miał jakiś niecny cel w swoim przejściu do M$, skoro zaraz odszedł. Może chciał coś komuś udowodnić (ludzie od OpenSource mają czasami takie dziwne pomysły).

Nie martwie się o przyszłość Gentoo. To pożądny system. Jeśli upadnie na pewno powstanie coś podobnego, w końcu to zwykłe prawa rynku rządzą również OpenSourcem.

No ale nowe wydanie Debiana, to już jest coś! Od kiedy pamiętam Debian wyszedł może z raz, a tu nagle jakieś nowe? Może bugfixy?  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

zgadzam się z tym. Jakiś rok temu (chyba) była jakaś akcja microsoftu "bezpieczny komp". Strona wyglądała oczywiście cukierkowo. Wystarczyło jednak otworzyć źródło strony, aby zobaczyć bardzo fajne komentarze (o porgramach MS vs OpenSource). Stronę przygotował jakiś maniak linuxowy, natomiast "magicy" z microsoftfu używali programów a nie muzgów.

----------

## Eeeyeore

[offtop]

Naprawde nie chcielibyscie pracowac w mikisofcie, bo ja by chcial 1300 pln w Polsce, a tam zarabiaja od 1500 USD wzwyz choc ponoc pieniadze szczescia nie daja, ale latwiej jest gdy ich jest wiecej kiedy za prad i gaz trzeba zaplacic. Tak mi sie marzylo by byc portierem w Redmond M$   :Cool:  , albo w piecu moglbym im palic, moze niekoniecznie weglem co uranem, albo sprzataczka. Ale gdyby tak bylo to jak myslicie, jakbym mial tam ichni komputer to co tam by bylo zainstalowane ? Windows. No tak windows to by byl w emulatorze...., zeby sie szybko przelaczyc jak Bill wychodzi do domu...   :Laughing:  i coby sie nie czepial, zas innych wackow od zabezpieczen by sie wydudkalo, wkoncu jakie to mozna miec style do kde, normalnie vista wio na portierni. Oj chcialbym byc cieciem w siedzibie mikisoftu....  :Wink: 

[/endofftop]

Z innej strony ludzie to nie krowy, zas poglady sie zmieniaja wraz z wiekiem i sytuacja, kontekstem zyciowym i uwazam ze dobrze facet zrobil, bo zmienil prace na taka ktora zapewne pozwoli mu sie rozwijac, a o to wlasnie chodzi.

----------

## pnx

widac duzo ludzi idze teraz za pieniedzmi

----------

## nelchael

 *pnx wrote:*   

> widac duzo ludzi idze teraz za pieniedzmi

 

A za co kupisz zarcie? Za GPL-2 ?

----------

## qermit

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *pnx wrote:*   widac duzo ludzi idze teraz za pieniedzmi 
> 
> A za co kupisz zarcie? Za GPL-2 ?

 Hmm. czyżby ludzie tworzyli wolne oprogramowanie tylko poto aby ktoś ich dostrzegł?

----------

## C1REX

Ja tu nie widzę problemu. Koleś zna się na rzeczy, to i dostał dobrą ofertę w dobrej firmie.

Gentoo nie powinno to zaszkodzić, a może pomoże to M$ i jakości samego windowsa. Może kiedyś bedzie z tego sporo lepszy system? Może kiedyś znikną powody, przez których tak wielu nie lubi tego produktu?

Teraz koleś z wiedzą i pomysłami będzie pracował dla dużej, komercyjnej firmy. Do dyspozycji będzie miał ogromne środki finansowe i sztab fachowców do pomocy. Na pewno przyczyni się do przyspieszenia rozwoju IT na świecie.

Osobiście życzę mu powodzenia i sukcesów zawodowych : )

----------

## Insenic

C1REX, on już chyba tam nie pracuje ;)

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Daniel Robbins odchodzi z Microsoftu! Chyba nie było aż tak fajnie...
> 
> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39252292,00.htm
> 
> Pozostaje tylko życzyć powodzenia w nowej pracy!  :)

 

----------

## C1REX

Tak to jest, jak się wpada, czyta się kilka postów z pierwszej strony, kilka z następnej i daje się "mądrą" odpowiedź.

----------

